# Teichsubstrat



## Speedy 1.0 (7. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte da nur ne ganz kurze frage:

Morgen wird in meinen zustazteich endlich wasser eingelasen, davor möchte ich jedoch noch den geeigneten bodengrund reingeben.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Normaler Sand aus der "Sandkiste" oder Kies?!

In dem ca. 150 cm tiefen teil kommt keine pflanze rein falls das wichtig dafür sein sollte 

Was ich so gelesen habe gibts ja für Sand als auch Kies zahlreiche Pro und Contras 

LG oli!


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hi Oli,
ich hab feinen Aquarien Kies 2mm am Bodengrund, die Unterwasserpflanzen mögen ihn.
Wenn du auch anaeroben Nitratabbau anstrebst, könnte Sand auch eine gute Wahl sein.

Wofür willst du denn überhaupt Bodengrund reinmachen?

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo,
egtl nur damit man besser bis am boden sieht und bissl als schutz 
lg


----------



## danyvet (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Die meisten hier im Forum empfehlen Estrichsand, also eine Mischung aus Sand und feinem Kies mit ein klein wenig Lehmanteil. Wird auch unter dem Namen "Bausand" verkauft.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo,
oke danke! Dann nehme ich auch son sand-kies gemisch =)

LG oli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

am besten beim Baustoffhändler gewaschenen Rheinsand kaufen und vorher genügend Eimer / Laubabfallsack mitnehmen. Ist am günstigsten. Auch Spielsand ist ok, ist schon ph neutral - verdichtet aber stark und ist teuer.

Zwischen zu großem/ groben Kies bilden sich Schmodderecken, auf dem Kies bleiben Fadenalgen gut hafen und Du saugst später ne ganze Ladung Kies ab.

Ein paar größere, nicht wegsaugbare Steine würd ich später auf den Sand legen damit sich __ Gelbrandkäfer und co darunter verstecken können.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey 
Oke dann kommt unten der normale spielsand rein (weil den hab ich schon seit jahren zu hause ) und ein paar steine für die restliche tierwelt 

LG oli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

und Fotos nicht vergessen


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo,
da mal 2 Fotos 
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=00da5b-1302695662.jpg&size=original

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=1df790-1302696015.jpg&size=original

Ich weiß... Schaut noch nicht vielversprechend aus 
Drum auch zu meiner frage: Wie würdet ihr das Ufer gestalten, damit man die folie nicht so sieht??

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## danyvet (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Ich würd eine Ufermatte drauflegen und mit den Steinen, die schon dort sind, fixieren, und noch etwas ins Wasser reinhängen lassen. Wie weit gehts denn da runter? Schaut aus, als wär rundherum Steilwand?


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo,
danke!
links hinten in dem eck geht es 30 cm runter und sonst 150 cm 
Ich hab ein bisschen wasservolumen gewinnen müssen und drum gehts gleich so steil runter 
Mit ner ufermatte wäre ja super, aber saugt die nicht wieder soviel wasser aus dem teich (ich hab nämlich hier im forum gelesen, dass zumindest jute soviel hinaussaugt)??

Lg oli


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Ja, da würde ich mich Dany anschliessen. Das schreit nach Ufermatte - eventuell sogar mit Pflanztaschen.

(Jute ist doof, die vergammelt und wird Algenfutter.)


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey 
oke, dann klingt da ganze gleich noch viel besser =)
Muss ne ufermatte eigentlich immer ne art rasenteppich sein oder gibt es da auch andre möglichkeiten?? Und wie kann ich da pflanzentäschchen am besten raufgeben?? Meinst du da einfache Plastik"täschchen"??


DANKE,
und LG oli


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hei Oli,

gibt es alles schon fertich: http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/Taschenmatten-fuer-Steilwaende/

Hab ich auch und kann ich nur empfehlen...

Kann man aber auch selber nähen - hab ich auch schon gemacht... funktioniert und ist günstiger!


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey!
Ja ich glaube selber nähen ist besser 
Und wie weit soll ich es ca. reinhängen lassen? Und oben nur mit Steinen fixieren meint ihr?

LG


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Wenn Du Taschen nähst und mit Substrat füllst und bepflanzt, hat sich die Frage schon beantwortet - meine hängen unter Wasser ca. 40 bis 60 cm. Variiert ein wenig.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

naja wenn ich sie befülle muss ja trotzdem noch irgendwas draußen sein das mir den "teppich" hält oder?

LG oli


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Ja, hatte Dany das nicht geschrieben? Ich dachte, wir hätten uns auf die Steine geeinigt, die Du so rumliegen hast? 

Ich hab zum einen die Umrand drauf liegen und zum anderen noch den einen oder anderen Klops


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

jop oke dann die steine 
Und wie soll ich das bei den bärenfellgräsern am besten "verstecken"?? Wird einfach einfach drunter schieben reichen??

LG oli


----------



## danyvet (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Denk schon, das Bärenmützengras wächst eh drüber. 
Welche Bedenken hättest du dagegen? Fällt mir jetzt nix ein...


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Oli.

Wenn Du auf dem Rand nicht laufen musst, dann würde ich Dir vorschlagen (entgegen meinen Vorschreiberinnen  ) ihn in eine umlaufende Flachzone 


 
für Pflanzen umzugestalten. Spart die nicht soo billige Ufermatte und bringt Platz für Substrat + Pflanzen. Zusätzlich steht dann das Folienende senkrecht (Kapillarsperre).


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

@Annett: ist das graue Theorie oder hast du sowas wie auf deiner Zeichnung schon mal in die Praxis umgesetzt?  Wenn ja, kannst du mir bitte verraten, wie das Substrat auf dieser Schräge hält?   Bei mir schauts nämlich genauso aus und das geht überhaupt nicht. Nur mit anböschen, und da muss ich so viel Substrat aufschütten, dass ich genausoviel Platz verlier wie mit der Steilwandvariante.


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Dany.

Ja, das habe ich an einer Stelle des alten Teiches relativ erfolgreich gemacht.
Man kann die Ebene ja auch kürzer und waagerecht ausführen oder mit einem gegenläufigen Gefälle... die Folie läßt das natürlich nicht mehr nach 5 Jahren mit sich machen (PVC) und man sollte schon warten, dass sie durch die Sonne schön warm und damit geschmeidiger geworden ist. Bei EPDM hat man diese Probleme weniger. 
Damit das Substrat auch auf einer leichten Schräge hält (ich glaub ab 30° rutscht eh alles runter, siehe dazu auch den Fachbeitrag von StefanS),


> 2. Wie nun die Uferschrägen planen ? Da gibt es zwei Fälle: Entweder, es steht genügend Teichfläche zur Verfügung oder eben nicht. Im ersten Fall soll aus meiner Sicht die Schräge nicht steiler sein als 30 bis maximal 35 Grad – darüber hinaus rutscht jedes Substrat ab und sammelt sich am Teichgrund.


 kann man sich auch erstmal mit ein paar Steinen/Platten etc. behelfen, die man später wieder aus dem Teich entfernen kann, wenn die Pflanzen das Substrat fest halten. 

Bei mir war es damals ein heikler Bereich, weil dort der Gartenboden locker 30 cm über Teichniveau endet. Wenn ich es schaffe, kann ich davon mal ein Foto machen, aber viel wird man da eh nicht mehr sehen, vor lauter Pflanzen und deren Wurzeln.


----------



## CharlMa (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

der Beitrag interessiert mich sehr, weil ich mit den gleichen Problemen kämpfe.
Ich habe an allen 4 Seiten unterschiedliche Anstiegswinkel, aber überall das Problem, daß das Substrat nicht gut hält und die Steine runter rollen.
Habe jetzt etliche Varianten ausprobiert und bin da auch noch am experimentieren.
Am besten hält die Variante: Vlies+Wegelith + etwas Sand + etwas Teichgranulat Kölle + einige Steine.
Aber mein Teich existiert ja erst seit Montag - seit Dienstag ununterbrochen Regenfälle.....da muß ich schauen, ob nach dem Regen alles gehalten hat.:beten

LG Veronika


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Servus Veronika

Ich habe das Problem so gelöst


----------



## CharlMa (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo, meinst Du das betonieren ?
 da ich totaler Anfänger bin, ganz doofe Frage: in wie fern hilft das bei dem Problem ?

schau mal, ich habe einen Bildausschnitt von meinem Problem gemacht:

inzwischen habe ich darauf noch Spielsand gestreut, aber auch das verrutscht...

LG Veronika


----------



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Oli 
Ich denke du solltest etwas gegen deinen zu erwartenten Kapillareffekt tun.
Wie auf deinen Fotos zu sehen ist überlappen beide Teichfolien und diese werde dir dein Wasser absaugen. 
Ich würde mich erst darum kümmern. Du machst dir alles schön und kannst danach wieder von vorne anfangen und du denkst dann vielleicht noch deine Ufermatten ziehen dir dein Wasser raus.

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------



## CharlMa (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

das ist nur 1 Folie, die hinten noch ziemlich hochsteht, darunter ist Vlies.
sie wird dann irgendwann runtergeschnitten und bekommt einen besseren Rand von hinten als Kapillarsperre.
Ich glaube, Du siehst die unendlich vielen tiefen Falten, die ich nicht geglättet bekam - leider...

LG Veronika


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Servus Veronika





Statt des Betonwulstes hast du die Steine (Rundlinge) ... 
Fülle Spielsand so hoch, daß es eine durchgehende schräge Fläche ergibt.
Oben muß nicht 10cm Substratfrei bleiben, kann ruhig bis zum Rand reichen.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey
@annett: Das geht leider nicht so, da hinter der folie rasensteine sind und alles betoniert wurde aufgrund der dahinterliegenden böschung...

@Dany: Ich hatte nur angst dass vlt die bärenfellgräser die ufermatte nicht genug halten und dort dann vlt alles immerwieder weg rutscht?!

@Patrick Die beiden teichfolien sind dahinter noch verklebt also sollte bei dem (baldigen überlauf) auch nix verloren gehn oder??

PS: Weiß irgendwer von euch wo ich in der nähe wiens (also in Österreich) am günstigsten zu einer ufermatte komme??

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Plätscher (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Oli,

es muß nicht Ufermatte sein, Rasenteppich tuts auch. Aber bitte nur eine ohne Drainageschicht nehmen, hat zudem noch den Vorteil das sie in der Regel die billigste ist  

Vor dem Einsetzen gründlich spülen, am besten einmal mit den Hochdruckreiniger drüber gehen.


----------



## CharlMa (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

@Helmut: Danke für deine gute Idee !
ich hatte Hemmungen, soviel Sand noch drauf zu schütten.
Aber ich habe mir heute meine Ränder nach 48 Std. Dauerregen angesehen - und der jetzige Sand ist kaum abgerutscht.
Ich werde das so machen, wie Du beschrieben hast.

LG Veronika


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

@Jürgen: ich war grad beim obi und die meinten dass der rasenteppich mit der zeit zu modern bzw. schimmeln beginne... Stimmt das?? Und Blumenelse, du hast gesagt das rasenteppich nicht geht, da die wurzeln nicht schön wachsen können von den pflanzen oder???


Danke und LG oli


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Oli,

der, den Du mir gezeigt hast, hat unten eine Beschichtung, das geht nicht. Ufermatte und den Kunstrasen (oder Rasenteppich), der brauchbar ist, muss durchlässig sein. Die Pflanzen möchten ihre Füsse da durch stecken. Und wenn er wasserdurchlässig ist, kann darunter auch nichts gammeln.

Edit: Ich hab grad mal bei ebay.at geschaut - dort gibt es (deutsche) Händler, die relativ kostengünstig nach Österreich versenden. Guck mal z.B. hier


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey!
Ich hab nochmal 3 andren baumärkten geschrieben die in der nähe wären.. Wenn die nix haben muss ich wohl da bestellen oder da (das wäre nämlich in österreich)  http://www.teichfolie-teichfolien.at/html/produkte.html

LG oli


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Oli,

ich hab nicht gemeint, dass die Bärenmützen die Ufermatte festhalten!!  ich dachte schon, dass du da auch noch große Steine davor drauf tust 

Ich hab meine Ufermatte (die ich immer noch nicht verlegt hab....) von der grünen Hand. Das ist ein Familienbetrieb in Wittau . Aber nicht billig. Aber sie haben dort einen großen Schauteich, wo sie alle möglichen Matten und Substrate drin haben, damit man sich das vorstellen kann. Und nett sind sie auch


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey dany!
hast du eine idee von wo ich die ufermatte evtl billiger bekommen könnte??

LG


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

ich weiß nicht, ob die baumärkte die auch haben, hab ich aber wenn dann noch selten gesehen. vielleicht der dehner?? oder eben übers internet bestellen...


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

ich kann eigentlich auch nicht wirklich sagen, ob sie tatsächlich so teuer sind, hab ja keine preisvergleiche 
ich kann dir sagen, was meine paar fleckerl gekostet haben:
insgesamt 2,5m² (2 laufmeter von der 0,5m breiten und 1,5m von der 1 m breiten) 14,38 € (ohne mwst, musst noch 20% dazurechnen). auf der hp haben sie die ufermatte anscheinend gar nicht, was ich so gesehen hab.
und diese ufermatte ist ziemlich dick (geschätzte 5mm), weiß nicht, ob es da verschiedene Stärken gibt. Aber von meinem Betrag kannst dir ja jetzt den m²-Preis ausrechnen und mal im i-net recherchieren, ob es irgendwo viel billiger ist.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey!
ja im vergleich zu nem "normalen" rasenteppich schon sehr teuer finde ich, hast recht!
Ich schau halt mal als erst noch bei den baumärkten und ja, dann muss ich wahrscheinlich eh bestellen...

LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo,
kann ich eigentlich den rasenteppich MIT den Noppen (da ich da noch reste von früher habe) dorthin geben bei der skizze (der grüne strich)?? (ich möchte nämlich im wasser dort die folie auch verstecken und ja, die ufermatte eben dann nur für den rand des teiches verwenden

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img....&size=original

Spricht da was dagegen oder nicht ??

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

sry hab grad festgestellt das der link nicht geht...

Da ist die Skizze:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=ac0442-1302967566.jpg&size=original


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Oli,

wenn dieser Huppel unter Wasser ist, sollte wohl nichts dagegen sprechen. Wenn er aber über dem Wasserspiegel ist, würde ich richtige Ufermatte nehmen.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

nein ist ca. 20 cm unter wasser! oke passt dann nehm ich dort ein stück kunstrasen 

Danke und LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey!
so, war heute beim hornbach und hab da zwar auch keine ufermatte gefunden aber einen rasenteppich OHNE noppen drauf!
Nun zu meiner frage: Ist das dasselbe wie ne ufermatte oder geht das auch nicht??

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Plätscher (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Das ist der richtige Rasenteppich. Den kannst du für deinen Teich nehmen.


----------



## danyvet (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

oh Jürgen, dein Avatar macht mich noch fertig  ich hab immer Angst, dass ich eine Glaskörpertrübung hab


----------



## Plätscher (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Das ist keine Avatar, sondern ein Service für euch "virtuelles Lebendfischfutter"


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hi oli,

um deinen rasenteppich in form zu halten würde ich ihn etwas mit mörtel einschmieren und gut aushärten lassen.

ok ich habe gleich den ganzen teich damit verkleidet


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey!
Naja in form bringen brauch ich ihn eigentlich nicht wirklich, da er mehr oder weniger eh nur gerade runterhängen muss.
Wie lange braucht der rasenteppich dann eigentlich bis er so vollgesaugt ist, dass er nicht mehr schwimmt??

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

nachdem ich morgen zum hornbach nach wien komme zu der letzten frage zum rasenteppich ohne noppen:

Ich kann den beruhigt als "Ufermattenersatz" kaufen??

DANKE und
LG oli


PS: Wie lange braucht der rasenteppich dann eigentlich bis er so vollgesaugt ist, dass er nicht mehr schwimmt??


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo oli,

nimm wenn möglich einen möglichst dünnen rasenteppich - der ist etwas flexibler.
wenn es möglich ist, wässere den teppich bevor er in den teich kommt.



> Wie lange braucht der rasenteppich dann eigentlich bis er so vollgesaugt ist, dass er nicht mehr schwimmt??


  
da der teppich ja aus kunststoffen besteht sollte das eigentlich recht schnell gehen, manche legen zur sicherheit immer ein paar steine darauf gegen ein aufschwimmen. 
das trägermaterial könnte lufteinschlüsse haben und somit leichter als wasser sein - das musst du einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey!
Weil der teppich den ich mir in den teich gelegt hab damit man eine riesen falte nicht sieht schwimmt nach 4 tagen imer noch..

LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey!
so war eben beim hb und hab mir den rasenteppich ohne noppen geholt 
Soo, bis ich die taschen genäht hab, hab ich jz mal soweit keine fragen mehr (hoffe ich ) nur noch eine bzgl des substrates:

Ich wollte heute den ganzen kies weggeben und durch sand ersetzen, ABER ich hab nur die alleralleraller oberste schicht weggeben können vom kies und darüber dann nur grade soviel sand streuen können damit der kies überdeckt ist... Reicht das damit ich durch den kies keine algen mehr bekommen oder muss der ganze kies weg?? 
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine  ?!

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hi Oli.

Das Problem ist nicht der Kies selbst, sondern der Schmodder in den Hohlräumen... den lieben die Algen.
Ich hab teilweise auch den (eher wenigen) Kies im alten Teich mit gewaschenen Sand verfüllt. Trotzdem wuchsen dort noch geschätzte 2 Jahre lang Algen.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey,
also ist es praktisch unnötig oder soll ich es trotzdem vorsorglich machen für in 2 jahren?
Gewaschener sand? Wie kann man den bitte waschen? Da geht ja der ganze sand mit raus beim waschen?!

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## pyro (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Ich habe bei mir zuhause genug Sand vom Teichaushub hier den ich als Substrat verwenden möchte.

Jetzt hab ich 2-3 Fragen dazu:

1. Soll / Muss ich den Sand nochmal waschen ehe ich ihn in den Teich fülle??

2. Perfekt sollte ja ein Sand-Lehmgemisch sein... wie viel Anteil Sand, wieviel Anteil Lehm und ist es schlimm wenn ich keinen Lehm habe?

3. Wo bekommt man Lehm her? Alle Baumärkte haben sowas nicht. Mir ist vorher gerade ein Ziegelwerk eingefallen aber da erreich ich bis Dienstag keinen mehr....


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo jürgen



> 1. Soll / Muss ich den Sand nochmal waschen ehe ich ihn in den Teich fülle??


kommt auf den sand an: 
quarzsand = nein
bausand = den könnte man ewig waschen bis er sauber ist , oder einfach nur das wasser sehr vorsichtig in den teich laufen lassen und *nicht* rühren (trübungen sind nach ca. 2-3 wochen weg)
​


> 2. Perfekt sollte ja ein Sand-Lehmgemisch sein... wie viel Anteil Sand, wieviel Anteil Lehm und ist es schlimm wenn ich keinen Lehm habe?



50/50 wäre ned schlecht
​


> 3. Wo bekommt man Lehm her?


entweder hat man das wunderzeugs beim teichgraben gefunden oder man fragt im ziegelwerk nach  ​


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey


> Ich hab teilweise auch den (eher wenigen) Kies im alten Teich mit gewaschenen Sand verfüllt. Trotzdem wuchsen dort noch geschätzte 2 Jahre lang Algen.



hat es dann überhaupt sinn, dass ich sand reingebe über die oberste schicht??



> 50/50 wäre ned schlecht




und was ist wenn man reinen spielsand reingibt? Weil wie pyro schon gesagt hat, lehm bekommt man nd so leicht her..


Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Moin Oli.

Sinn hat das schon und ja, Du kannst auch reinen Spielsand nehmen. Ich habe den Sand NACH dem Wasser eingefüllt und deshalb lieber selbst gewaschenen verwendet (und nein, da wäscht man nicht den Sand selbst weg  )... wegen der Trübung.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo,
oke dann mach ichs 
Soll ich im "Bachlauf" den Kies eigentlich auch durch sand ersetzen??

Danke  und
LG oli


----------



## MonaNelly (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

ich habe nicht alles gelesen, aber in meinem bachlauf habe ich nur lavasteine rein, um die pflanzen zu befestigen. ich habe die befürchtung, dass der sand (estrichsand) einfach weggespült wird.


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo,

nein, der Sand wird nicht weggespült. Wenn der nass ist, klebt der richtig fest. Sonst wäre mein Bachlauf ja schon leer, da da ganz feiner Spielsand drin liegt. Wenn man natürlich mit dem Gartenschlauch draufhält... - aber das macht ja keiner.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo,
ja oke passt, danke! Dann wird dort auch mal das substart ausgetauscht in den nächsten tagen 

Danke und
LG oli

PS: Ist es normal dass das __ hornkraut an der oberfläche treibt und sehr veralgt aussieht??


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hast Du mal ein Foto. Normalerweise liegt __ Hornkraut am Grund.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo,
jap, da hab ich ein paar fotos 

wenn es mit algen bedeckt schwimmt siehts so aus:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=247e78-1303568736.jpg&size=original

nachdem ich die algen weggewischt habe, siehts so aus im wasser:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=42def5-1303568593.jpg&size=original

wenn ich es rausziehe so:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=4edf9a-1303568676.jpg&size=original


http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=814343-1303568790.jpg&size=original

Nicht normal??

Danke und 
Lg oli


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

haargenau wie be mir, nur, dass mein __ Hornkraut nach einiger Zeit auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwindet. Wenn abgebrochene/abgestorbene Wasserpeststengeln an der Oberfläche treiben, schauts aber bei mir genauso aus. Dieselben Algen.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hey,
also schauts so aus als ob das ganze __ hornkraut eingeht?

Und noch eine andre frage,
Was würde ihr in einen "Bachlauf" setzen mit einem wasserstand von ca. 10 cm??
 - wasserschwerlilie
 - __ Binsen
 - Tannenwedel
 - Süßgras

Danke und LG oli


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Oli,


> Was würde ihr in einen "Bachlauf" setzen mit einem wasserstand von ca. 10 cm??


__ Bachbunge
LG Markus


----------



## Hüslischnägg (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige Rasenteppich. Den kannst du für deinen Teich nehmen.




:help
Hallo Jürgen
 Da ich das bei meinem kommenden Umbau auch in Betracht ziehe, mal eine dumme Frage: Ist Rasenteppich für Teiche künstlich oder mit echtem Gras? Ich werde aus dem was ich hier lese nicht ganz schlau. Ich weiss auch nicht wie sich das nennt in der Schweiz. Unser Gärtner konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

hallo Jacqueline,

Rasenteppich ==> Kunstrasen , wird von vielen zum schutz der folie vor uv-strahlen genommen, gibt es meistens im baumarkt


----------



## Hüslischnägg (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*


Hallo Mitch
Besten Dank, genau diese Seite auf Wiki habe ich auch gefunden, war mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher, ob das nun das war wovon ihr da schreibt.


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Jaqueline,

das ist eigentlich eine grüne Filzmatte aus Kunststofffaser.


----------



## Hüslischnägg (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Christine
, ich habe was gefunden. Allerdings ist es nicht olivgrün sondern giftgrün. Ich denke im Wasser wird sich das ergeben, aber am Ufer?  Kann man das auch bepflanzen nachdem ich das mit Sand eingebürstet habe?


----------



## Goldi2009 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Jacqueline,

bin zwar nicht die Christine, aber ja, Du kannst den Kunstrasen bepflanzen. Einiges siedelt mit der Zeit selbst an. Man kann aber auch eine Ufermattensaat, z. B. von NG, nehmen. Ich habe meine gerade mit __ Lippenmäulchen bepflanzt. Wenn Du die Suche betätigst, wirst Du zum Thema Ufermattenbepflanzung einiges finden.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Jacqueline,
mal eine andere Frage:
Warum nimmst du nicht gleich eine richtige Ufermatte?die ist mit Sicherheit auch
nicht teurer wie Kunstrasen und sie ist extra für Bepflanzungen gemacht worden.
Mag auch mit Kunstrasen funktionieren aber ich nehm nur Ufermatte.
Mit Sand einbürsten muss du aber auch bei der Ufermatte machen.
Die idealen Pflanzen sind __ Bachbunge,__ Pfennigkraut, __ Brunnenkresse, Kuckuckslichnelke,
__ Lippenmäulchen.... .
LG Markus


----------



## Hüslischnägg (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

@Anne@ Markus

 für Eure Antworten und für die Tipps, bin eben am pröbeln, auch mit kleinen __ Lippenmäulchen-Setzlingen. NG kenne ich schon, bin aber nicht begeistert bedient worden.

Ob ih's glaubt oder nicht, hier in der Schweiz fahren die immer noch mit Jute und so Zeugs. Ich habe beim besten Willen keine Ufermatten gefunden. Deshalb bin ich auf Rasenteppich umgestiegen. Ich werde mal  bei Ufermatten Bepflanzung rumstöbern.


----------

